# Road rage



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Will anyone else admit to being kind of an, um, angry driver? All it takes is a single jerk pulling out in front of me when they shouldn't, and I turn into a horn-honking, middle-finger-waving, expletive-shouting crazy person.

Incidentally, one of those expletives is apparently not filtered by SAS, but I think I'll self-filter. I need some more self-filtering in my life.


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

Usually when that happens I just get pissed off and speed by them to get away from their stupidity, but I do sometimes feel like just letting go and plowing my car straight into their ***.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I have really bad road rage and it gets the best of me sometimes. I get so angry that I start shaking and sometimes I even burst into tears because I can't do anything with all the anger and rage and hate I feel. I don't get vocal about it though, I don't flip people off or anything. But sometimes I'll follow them really closely and I always like taking a good look at their face so I can imagine ripping it apart. But it has gotten a little better lately though.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

If they piss me off I like to cut in front of them and pump the brakes repeatedly very fast so the light shines in their face and they are constantly forced to brake...

Lol I am evil :twisted


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

I kind of get angry easily too when I see stupidty on the road. For me, it helps to think of someone I know that I admire who has a "calm" attitude; then I try to model after them. I do that a lot actually.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

yes i get angry while driving and curse a lot.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It takes a lot of self talk and reasoning with myself not to go into an anger fit/rage at other people when driving... I'm constantly saying things like, 'bad song on their radio,' 'spilled their coffee,' 'just found out they have cancer,' -- I try to come up with all sorts of reasons for other peoples bad driving decisions because I really hope that if I ever screw up then someone is going to try to give me the benefit of the doubt and realize that just because I screw up now and then it does not define me overall as a bad driver. I'm actually a really careful driver but have been known to not come to a full and complete stop at a stop sign if I can see no one is coming, have gone through yellow, have forgotten to signal if my son is talking, and changed the radio station when a horrible song comes on and drifted to close to the center line. I really hate being honked at for not going when the person in me is NOT GOING when the light turns GREEN.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I go through with this all the time driving to class. 1/3 of the drivers I see on highways are ****s that drive 15+ mph above speed limit, tailgate and get right in front of my face. I want to see one of them get caught so badly. :bash


----------



## electrocutee (Jan 17, 2010)

I have terrible road rage, especially where I'm from because there are so many idiots racing around in modified cars who think they own the roads. I got so annoyed at this one douche who almost ran me off the road, I threw a half eaten pie at his passenger side window and he chased me for about 5 minutes, which was kind of scary but funny at the same time.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't drive now because of my epilepsy.

When I did drive, I wasn't the type to go off the deep end if someone pulled out in front of me or something because it's easy enough to put yourself in their shoes. A lot of times, it's hard to get out from some places and you almost have to take the tiniest opening you can get.

I usually never got mad at anyone unless they got mad at me first. The main thing that got me irritated was aggressive driving where people tailgate you, flash their lights at you because you don't want to go over the speed limit, whiz past you at 90mph, and so forth. There's just no excuse for any of that unless you're going to an emergency. While I guess you never know that person doesn't have an emergency, I've seen many of them do that and pull in at McDonald's or something a few minutes later and get in the drive thru line.

But still - No. I'm not a big road rage person. There's enough craziness on the roads without adding to it, IMO.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

During my drive home today from school... ok this is just in one day mind you:

1) I was stuck behind someone driving too slow on the on ramp. I was thinking "speed up to the speed of traffic @^%#&@*#er!!!!" Then because he was driving too damn slow to merge on.... he stopped at the end of the ramp and waited for traffic to clear. Thus i had to stop too. Nothing like getting on the freeway from 0mph. Moron.

2) Got stuck behind someone tailgateing the person in front of them. Thus, breaking every 15 seconds. It's obnoxious when people do that, especially on the freeway. When i had the chance... i passed him cause i was sick of being behind him and dealing with it. 10 minutes later he comes barreling up on me and tailgates me. I was going 5 over the speed limit too. Hey... if someone is tailgating me.... i take that as them putting my life at risk. What if i had to break for something and they hit me and send me flying off the road? Apparently that thought doesn't come to mind with tailgaters.... they just wanna get to their destination 5 minutes earlier and too hell with anyone else.

3) Ever drive on a free way with just 2 lanes.... and watch someone merge onto the freeway in front of you and shoot all the way over to the left lane because they're just itching to get around the person they were behind while merging on? Yeah... it's called unsafe lane changing and you can get a ticket for that cause it's dangerous. I always was afraid someone was gonna merge and try to shoot over while i'm right friggin there... in that lane and run me off the road. It happened today. I didn't get run off the road tho... i was slightly over the shoulder tho. Luckily i reacted fast enough to honk my horn and she jerked her truck back in her lane. If i hadn't of.... she would've hit me and ran me off the road. Nice huh? I stared her down when i passed her, she looked away from me. I have a feeling she was embarrassed. She should be. 

4) Was stuck behind someone in the left lane who had a serious problem staying in the lane. It was so bad, she drifted over towards the right lane at least a dozen times, and she drifted so far into right lane that she was 90% IN the right lane and then she'd jerk back into the left. Luckily i wasn't behind her for long cause my exit was coming up, But that's makes it even worse that i wasn't even behind her for that long and she was all over that road as much as she was. Either she was drunk, on the cell phone, or naturally drives like crap. Either way... her license should be revoked... seriously. 

So yeah... i can relate. It's hard not to get angry and violent the way some people drive. I drive to school twice a week. It's a 70 mile commute one way. I have to deal with this sorta crap so much, i just might snap someday. 

In my opinion... If people would start using their blinkers, stop tailgating, stop cutting other people off, and unglued their precious little cell phones from their ears and pay attention to what the hell they're doing, there wouldn't be so much road rage.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I get angry when some driver gets so close to my rear and when i pull up a little to have some distance between their car and mine, they pull up too x3. i got rear-ended at a stop sign last november so i'm even more sensitive to this now.

i also can't stand it when someone is slow-poking along in the fast lane and won't get the hell over when i can't pull out from behind them because the cars in the other lanes are driving alongside them. irritates me so much.

i try to avoid driving as much as i can now because i usually end up getting pissed off by some idiot driver. it justs stresses me out.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I get pretty angry on the road. It doesn't take much at all to annoy me. I'm sure I come across as a huge jerk to others though. I wonder how often people call me names or flip me off. I'm sure it's often.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I like to use my horn. I used it a lot while I lived in Alaska because half of the drivers there are comatose. They'll sit in the left lane, going 10-15mph under the speed limit. The sad thing is, even after you honk at them numerous times and cut over to the right and back to the left in front of them, they never seemed to realize they were driving like douches. Oh well, it was still fun. :lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, I get irritable pretty quick. Sometimes it just feels so good shouting profanities at other cars. Even if they can't hear you.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah man, there are some real s**theads who drive.


----------



## riptie (Mar 22, 2010)

i like to box them in.

say for example some d-bag, who is usually driving an expensive car, decides he has to be the fastest car on the road. many times he'll get stopped at a red light and i'll try to pass him in the other lane and simply match the speed of the car in front of him. this way when he trys to change lanes he isn't able to get anywhere. i love it when they flip lanes back and forth in disgust because they can't pass anyone anymore..

muhhahahahahah muhahahahaha


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I used to get angry over things like that, but I'm more easy-going these days. For one, I don't fancy getting shot.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

thats pretty evil riptie, i like it. lol.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

solasum said:


> I used to get angry over things like that, but I'm more easy-going these days. For one, I don't fancy getting shot.


This is a good point.


----------



## jaypeeN (Aug 25, 2012)

The conclusions of a brand new study on road rage and American commuters may surprise some. According to the information, females may communicate their frustration while behind the wheel more often than men do. Or maybe they just admit it more readily.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I got into a road rage incident with another driver on the freeway once. I was reported to the Highway Patrol, pulled over, given a ticket, had to see a judge, hire a lawyer, go to court...and $700 later I was a free man.

It ain't worth it, folks. :no


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah I road rage almost everyday. Everything people do pisses me off. You should see me when I drive my dad's Dodge Ram 2500. I'm sure I've scared a few people half to death.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Am I the only one who doesn't have roadrage? I cruise along in the slow lane at the speed limit. Sometimes I hum. Do do doooooo

You guys are probably cursing at me as you zoom by.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't have roadrage? I cruise along in the slow lane at the speed limit. Sometimes I hum. Do do doooooo
> 
> You guys are probably cursing at me as you zoom by.


I try staying in the middle lane and doing the speed limit, until some a**hole speeds up behind me and almost drives up my ***, then he tailgates me for awhile until he gets an opening and then flies past me like he has a point to prove. After that happens to me a couple times I lose my cool, and flip out.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been driving a cab in the busiest city of Finland for some time so if I did have road rage I'd probably be locked in a psychiatric ward.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

You can make some connections, looking at those who rage behind the wheel along with the other things they post.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

jaypeeN said:


> The conclusions of a brand new study on road rage and American commuters may surprise some. According to the information, females may communicate their frustration while behind the wheel more often than men do. Or maybe they just admit it more readily.


It makes sense. It's passive-aggressive behavior.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I get pedestrian rage toward drivers (and will risk my safety to make a point).


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

i notice that the people who have road rage are the people with loud aggressive trucks, they rev their engines purpose and go faster then the speed limit that is posted and if your going to slow they start tailgating.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

oh i know I DO. omg absolutely cannot STAND driving slow, especially when angry. no no no.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I have insane road rage. I've chased people that ride *** (stupid I know)


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I got road rage like a MF. :yes


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Sometimes mostly due to drivers taking ages at roundabouts.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

pita said:


> Will anyone else admit to being kind of an, um, angry driver? All it takes is a single jerk pulling out in front of me when they shouldn't, and I turn into a horn-honking, middle-finger-waving, expletive-shouting crazy person.
> 
> Incidentally, one of those expletives is apparently not filtered by SAS, but I think I'll self-filter. I need some more self-filtering in my life.


I've been arrested for road rage. It's one of the main places my IED makes itself known.

I hate driving.


----------



## PurplePaint (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't fear, most people are actually really bad drivers. It's like they don't want to go from point A to point B. Yes, I do have road rage (almost every day) but it's never gotten out of control. I honestly believe people like to piss people off. They cause accidents because they want to stop and stare all the time.

My biggest driving pet peeve: When you're at a red light and someone pulls up next to you and stares at you. I'm thinking to myself, "What do you want me to do, a circus trick?"


----------



## imarchello (Feb 4, 2012)

Instant karma:


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I only had it once. But my car didn't have enough horsepower to do anything about it. The guy wouldn't let me pass him - he switched lanes to get in front of me and then gave me the finger. So I just held back and waited until he pulled off the interstate. If I had had the horsepower I probably would have passed him and them gotten into front of him and slowed down to give him a hard time.


----------



## onemoregirl (Aug 14, 2012)

*My husband has it*

My husband has road rage at times; it's mostly passive-aggressive anger he takes out while driving. He gets annoyed when people pass him when he's going the speed limit (he'll speed and up tail them for a bit before calming down and slowing back down again). He's usually a careful driver, except when these flashes of anger hit. Twice in the last six years, he's also slammed on the brakes and pulled over to the side of the road because I've said something that upsets him. I find that very unsettling, and condescending that he treats me like a misbehaving child. He always apologizes after these incidents, but it seems like they always come up again.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

No offense road ragers but I always think of you guys as cowards. If you won't say something (or yell as the case may be) outside a large enclosed hunk of metal with wheels then you shouldn't do it inside a large hunk of metal with wheels. People become instant brave hearts behind the wheel, the very same people who keep their heads down in "real life" and do anything and everything to avoid conflict. Seems a little self deceitful to me.


----------



## imarchello (Feb 4, 2012)

tk123 said:


> No offense road ragers but I always think of you guys as cowards. If you won't say something (or yell as the case may be) outside a large enclosed hunk of metal with wheels then you shouldn't do it inside a large hunk of metal with wheels. People become instant brave hearts behind the wheel, the very same people who keep their heads down in "real life" and do anything and everything to avoid conflict. Seems a little self deceitful to me.


You should see the Internet then. Full of barve hearts.


----------



## Tina73 (Aug 29, 2012)

I drive a Boxter and people seem to think its totally exceptable to cut me up. People are quite often suprised when they over take and see a Woman behind the wheel are realise just how lucky there were that I didnt accidently crash into them as I am a self confessed terrible driver. Reading through this thread I would probably annoy all of you if you were stuck behind me!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

no, considering I live in a town with one stoplight

I did have a guy who got all road ragy with me one day. I pulled out in front of him and he got on my bumper and started swerving back and forth and finally he passed me and he honked his horn.

The funny thing is, I saw this guy everywhere after that. There is one grocery store in the town I live in, and I don't even really live in a town I live in the country. Anyways, everytime I saw this guy he acted embarrassed-lol...


----------

